# Apsley Bowmen



## bigugly (Mar 7, 2008)

Was up to the cottage in Bancroft this week fishing with Dad and decided to try out Apsley 3D on the way home. Other than the bugs it was a great course, lots of tough shots thru trees, downhill, uphill, in a door opening of an old fountaition all pretty cool. Loved that it was all in the bush and a lot of the shots replicated hunting situations. Best of all I didn't miss a target which means I didn't leave any arrows behind. Great way to spend a few hours and for only $10 for the whole day how could you go wrong?


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

havent shot the Apsley course in years, was always a great place to shoot!


----------

